# Get your own back on telesale people



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

let it load and listen to it all very funny

>>HERE<<


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: 

best laugh for ages,thanks for that roboughton

Steve and Sharon


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Brilliant.

Graham


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

cracking


stew


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hope I never recieve a phone call like that one.    
That was really funny.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

That was brilliant!

Gives me a new idea instead of my usual. When you get someone offering you something for nothing or saving a load of money. I just say why would I want that. After they have gone on for a while I explain I have my own company and apart from salary I just paid myself £5 million in bonuses!

It's great, they go quiet and sometimes say congratulations and other times just put the phone down!

Not true of course only paid myself £1.5 million bonus this year!!

Chris


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

God, my sides hurt ... that was absolutely fabulous ... off to mail the link around the world now!! :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

That was so funny, I must try it out next sales call, (or something like it) :lol: :lol: :lol: Anne & Tony


----------

